# Wolfsbarsch Spots erkennen und lesen



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 195109 (13. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich wollte mal eure TATSÄCHLICHEN Erfahrungen hier niederschreiben die ihr so gemacht habt in bezug auf die Wölfe insb. im Süden Europas oder auch am Atlantik . Ich tue mich unglaublich schwer damit das Meer egal wo , zu lesen. Ich weis zwar die Basics über Tiden usw. nur leider bleibt der Erfolgt doch deutlich aus was das Wolfsbarsch angeln angeht hier in Portugal. Habe daher auch nur 1 Kl. beim Surfcasting und eine Baila gefangen. Die Baial ging auf ne Wobbler. Ich höre jedoch und sehe vorallem immerwieder Videos an denen Angler mit KuKö vorallem Tagsüber echt gute Wölfe fangen. Ich versteh allerdings die Logik des Meeres einfach nicht. Klar Wölfe lieben alles wo strömung und Wellen sind. Wo steinpackungen sind usw. Jedoch bleibt es mir ein Rätsel wie man diese befischen soll und vorallem wann... Manchen sagen es seien die besten Stunden vor dem Gezeitenwechsel oder danach oder oder oder. Meine 2 sind jedoch untypisch bei Ebbe ans Band gegangen . Waren keine Riesen, aber immerhin so um die 35 Cm.... Für Hilfe und Kritik bin ich sehr offen. Ps . Ich habe keine Boot hier, also nur vom Ufer aus  Und nochwas , ich fische um Lissabon insb. an der Costa da Caparica


----------



## Krallblei (13. November 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch Spots erkennen und lesen*

Hi

Ich hab dieses Jahr 12 Wölfe gefangen in Spanien. 2 um die 2 Kg und der Rest auch so 30-40cm.

Erfahrungen

Die grossen hab ich leider erst am Ende eines Frühjahresurlaub gefangen.. Hätten wir früher Sardinen abends morgens auf Grund geworfen wäre sicher um einiges mehr gegangen.
Gefangen mit einfacher Grundmontage und Sardine als Köder. Nächstes Jahr im Mai knallt es.. da werden jeden Tag die Futterfische gebadet. Sardinen waren tot.

August haben die Wölfe geraubt ohne Ende.. das Wasser bestand aus Wölfen.. hab nur große Kunstköder geworfen mit ziemlich dicken Vorfach. Nada...

September zwei Tage hintereinander morgens hohen Wellen.. Kleiner Kunstköder in Futterfischgröße und auch dickes Vorfach..(0.40) fluro.
Zwei Fische und paar Bisse.

Nächster Tag mit Wellen und viel Wasser aus dem Fluss.. Fluro 0.20) und viel länger. Biss, Biss und Biss und in paar Minuten 8 Wölfe.. bestimmt 20 Bisse verdaddelt da Rute zu klein und zu fein

Das geraube direkt am Strand aber immer ca nur eine halbe Stunde lang. Danach nix mehr. Die nächsten Tage als kein Wasser aus dem Fluss kam und demnach keine kleinen Futterfische nix.. auch keine Wellen.. die Fische waren zum Teil da aber nix ging.. bei niemandem.

Ich angele an einer kleineren Flussmündung in Spanien und das sind meine Erfahrungen mit dem Wolf..

PS: Beim Kollegen im Mai gingen die 35cm Dinger mitten am Tag im Brackwasser auf Wurm am Grund..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 195109 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch Spots erkennen und lesen*

hallo Krallblei. Vielen Dank schonmal für deine Erfahrungen. Hab die Wölfe hier leider nur eineinziges mal Rauben gesehen, im Fluss an einem ruhigen Bereich. Sah geil aus, wie kleine Rapfen .. Hatte nur leider keine Angelsachen dabei.. Zu den Wellen. Wir haben hier momentan 3 Meter Wellen, von daher ist mit Angeln von Strand tote Butz. Ich nehme an in Spanien sind die etwas kleiner, so um die 1,5 bis 2 Meter. Kann das sein?


----------



## Jose (13. November 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch Spots erkennen und lesen*

auf die schnelle: mindestmaß 36 cm...

schau dich mal in portugiesischen foren um


----------



## volkerm (13. November 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch Spots erkennen und lesen*

Ich habe mal mit den portugiesischen Jungs im Januar Brandungsangeln an der offenen Küste gemacht. Die Wellen waren 5-6m, eine leider wesentlich höher#d. Nicht unter 150 Gramm, Geflecht und Krallenblei. Mein Zeug war zu leicht, aber die Jungs haben gefangen. Reichlich. 
Spinnfischen machen die dort auch bei den Wellen.
Ich fische im Mündungsbereich Rio Mira- geht halt alles subtiler.


----------



## Krallblei (14. November 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch Spots erkennen und lesen*

An einem normalen Tag haben die Wellen mittags 50cm höchstens.
Morgens an der Flussmündung waren die Wellen vielleicht 20-30 cm hoch.

Im Mai letztes Jahr waren wir zufällig Zeuge wie ein Spanier mit der Spinnrute und langem dünnen Wobbler ein 6 Kilo Wolf rausgezogen hat.
Damals war Sturm und die Wellen recht hoch.. 
Wir hatten dann kein Erfolg#t

Bei uns an der Flussmündung wird viel auf Wolf gefischt. Jeden Morgen und am Abend stehen dort die Fischer.. Einheimische wie Touristen.
Allesamt haben grosse Köder geworfen und keinen Erfolg gehabt.

Aus dem Fluss kamen junge Meeräschen mit vielleicht 4-5cm. Hab den kleinsten Wobbler den ich hatte geworfen und zack auf den sind sie drauf. Und das vielleicht 2-4 Meter von meinen Füssen entfernt.


----------



## Darket (14. November 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch Spots erkennen und lesen*

Ich habe meine bislang immer in der Nähe felsiger Stellen gefangen. Am besten bei bedecktem Wetter und bewegtem Wasser. Die Biester sehen einfach zu gut, was Krallblei oben ja auch beschrieben hat (Stichwort Vorfach). Köder waren bei mir meist schlanke Wobbler um die 7-9cm geworfen oder geschleppt. Ach so war immer am Mittelmeer. Türkei oder Griechenland.


----------



## Andal (14. November 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch Spots erkennen und lesen*

Das bestätigt wieder einmal meine These von der Ködersilhouette. Wenn die Meersräuber sich auf eine ganz bestimmte Nahrungsquelle eingeschossen haben, dann fängt auch nur das, was vom Umriss und der Größe diesem natürlichen Vorbild entspricht. Und es bestätigt meine These, dass das Wissen um die Nährtiere, der sicherste Schlüssel zum Erfolg auf Raubfische ist. 

An einer mir unbekannten Küste würde ich mich daher zu allererst informieren, wann welche Nährtiere massiert auftreten und dann versuchen, genau deren Imitate am besten zu treffen, oder ggf, gleich damit fischen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 195109 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch Spots erkennen und lesen*

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten... habt ihr schonmal am Strand an Sogennanten Ripströmungen geangelt? Gibt bei Youtube gute Sachen dazu. Frage nur ob das in Europa genauso funktioniert wie in der Staaten oder Australien..? Währe für Antowrten dankbar


----------



## Jose (18. November 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch Spots erkennen und lesen*

funktioniert sehr gut. musst du weit mitrollen/treiben lassen.
für kukö ungeeignet.
portugalerfahrung


----------



## Mett (18. November 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch Spots erkennen und lesen*



Fabilx schrieb:


> Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten... habt ihr schonmal am Strand an Sogennanten Ripströmungen geangelt? Gibt bei Youtube gute Sachen dazu. Frage nur ob das in Europa genauso funktioniert wie in der Staaten oder Australien..? Währe für Antowrten dankbar



;+ gibts da nen link dazu ?


----------



## Andal (18. November 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch Spots erkennen und lesen*

Wenn Wellen auf einen Strand laufen, dann gibts dort immer einen gewissen Stau. Da sich das Wasser dort ja nicht stapeln kann sucht es nach einem Weg zurückzufließen. Das tut es dann als Ripströmung, sprich Unterströmung genau an solchen Stellen, wo der Boden geringfügig ausgetieft ist. Hier strömt es dann wieder ins Meer hinaus, schwemmt den Sandboden noch tiefer aus...

Von etwas erhöhten Standpunkten kann man solche "Kanäle" relativ gut erkennen. Das Wasser ist dort etwas dunkler, oder auch leicht angetrübt durch das Sediment. Auch an den ankommenden Wellen ist es erkennbar. Wo so ein Rip ist, ist auch die Wellenlinie der Brandung oftmals unterbrochen.

Unter dem Begriff "surf spinning" findet man bei YT auch Videos dazu.


----------



## Mett (18. November 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch Spots erkennen und lesen*

Danke für die Erklärung, 
Unterströmmungen waren mir ja bekannt aber ich wäre nicht darauf gekommen diese beim spinnen zu nutzen.
Wieder was gelernt #6


----------



## Jose (18. November 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch Spots erkennen und lesen*



Mett schrieb:


> ... ich wäre nicht darauf gekommen diese beim spinnen zu nutzen...



und wirst du wohl auch nicht.
anhang war einer 'meiner' spots. robalo war in dem canal vor den klippen am besten, sardinenschwänzchen an nem kleinen rollenden blei.

wb war meist am ende des rippstroms, drinnen ab und an ne platte.
müsstest du schon sehr weit werfen können mit kukö.
rollendes blei oder großen korken

das ist meine erfahrung.
hier ist eine portugiesische seite, auf der du bilder mit roten umrandungen siehst. das sind die fischträchtigen zonen am strand.
rückströmungen bilden auch parallel laufende kanäle.


----------



## Weißtanne (18. November 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch Spots erkennen und lesen*

Die EU überlegt das Wolfsbarschangeln in den ersten 6 Monaten des Jahres 2016 sowohl kommerziell als auch für Angler komplett zu verbieten .Danach wird überlegt den Fang auf einen Fisch für Angler zu begrenzen.Das sowohl im Atlantik als auch in der Nordsee

Hat davon schon jemand was mitbekommen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 195109 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch Spots erkennen und lesen*

Danke jose . Redest du von dem Rip den du blau markiert hast oder tatsächlich von dem Rip nen bisschen mehr Richtung Felsen.?


----------



## Andal (18. November 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch Spots erkennen und lesen*

Das dürfte wohl in beiden Fällen mit einem Spinnköder happig werden.


----------



## Jose (18. November 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch Spots erkennen und lesen*



Fabilx schrieb:


> Danke jose . Redest du von dem Rip den du blau markiert hast oder tatsächlich von dem Rip nen bisschen mehr Richtung Felsen.?



so'n strand ist ne merkwürdige sache: bei ebbe kannste, bei flut biste froh, wenn du noch  irgendwo den felsen hoch kannst...
deshalb waren bei ebbe die felsen das ziel, bei flut der ripp in der mitte, der strich also. 

ändert sich aber immer wieder, je nachdem wie die welle reinläuft. was man auf dem bild nicht so sieht ist, dass am ende des ripps eine sandbank ist, ablage des ausgespülten sandes. bis dahin muss man dann bei ebbe werfen. hab ich auch mit nem 250er blei nicht geschafft.

ich weiß ja nicht, wo du hin willst. bei mir waren es kurze strände, felsen, kurze strände mit eben starken ripps.
an anderen, kilometer langen stränden siehts wieder anders aus: meerwärts gerichtete ripps aber noch viel mehr vorgelagerte rinnen in kukö-wurfweite. 
eben wie auf dem bild.
an


----------

